# Udet U-12 Flamingo



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2017)

Not seen that one before...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2019)

5328 Udet U12b Flamingo - Bundesheer Luftstreitkräfte 1. Republik - Fotoabzug!! | eBay

A-112


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2019)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2019)

Orig. Negativ Foto Pilot Sochatzy JG3 Flamingo Udet Flugzeug Graz Österreich '35 | eBay







Kurt Sochatzy was born in 1915 in Schloß Pragerhof, Austria-Hungary (modern day Pragersko, Slovenia). In 1935 he joined the Austrian Air Force, and switched to the Luftwaffe after the “Anschluss” in 1938. He then briefly fought in the Spanish Civil War in 1939 as part of the infamous Condor Legion, winning a Spanish Cross in Bronze with Swords. During the Polish campaign he was promoted to Oberleutnant (Senior Lieutenant), the highest rank he would hold during the Second World War. In early 1940 the next assignment took him to the Jagdfliegerschule (Fighter Pilot School) 5 as the captain of a squadron. There he trained future pilots, among them aces Hans Strelow, youngest recipient of the Knight’s Cross with Oak Leaves, and Walter Nowotny and Hans-Joachim Marseille, the “Star of Africa”, both recipients of the Knight’s Cross with Oak Leaves, Swords, and Diamonds. In 1941 Sochatzy was finally given an opportunity to shine. Having been made a squadron leader, he achieved his first aerial victory, shooting down a British Spitfire over the English Channel. It was his only victory on the Western Front, since only a few days later his unit, the 7th squadron of Fighter Wing 3, was redeployed to take part in the attack on Russia. Since the Russian pilots were poorly trained and used obsolete tactics, a pilot as well-versed in the cockpit as Sochatzy could accomplish quite astonishing feats. He achieved another 37 aerial victories in the space of just over a month. However, this doesn’t mean German pilots were invincible and had nothing to fear. During his missions Sochatzy was shot down behind enemy lines twice. He managed to evade captivity and rejoin German forces both times. On August 3, 1941 while flying a mission over Kiev he was shot down a third time, managed to parachute to safety, but this time was captured by enemy forces. He spent the remainder of the war as a Russian POW before being released in 1949. Sochatzy flew 180 combat missions, and in addition to his 38 aerial victories, destroyed two trains and 27 planes on the ground in strafing attacks. He was awarded the Knight’s Cross nine days after being captured. It is unknown if he was considered killed in action and the award was carried out posthumously. Other awards worth mentioning that Sochatzy managed to win were the Iron Cross 2nd and 1st Class, the Pilot’s Badge, and the Front Flying Clasp in Gold. After his time in Russian prisons Sochatzy returned to Austria. Between 1956 and 1976 he once again served in the Austrian Air Force. Upon retiring he held the rank of Oberst (Colonel). He died in 1996 in Vienna at age 81.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2019)

The guy in the middle near cockpit probably is Walter "Gulle" Oesau


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2019)

Foto 2 WK, Flugzeug, "Flammingo" Doppeldecker Kennung D 681, Deutschlandflug | eBay

D681

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2021)

Foto WK II Wehrmacht Flugzeug Udet U12 Flamingo Doppeldecker Piloten F1.67 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Wehrmacht Flugzeug Udet U12 Flamingo Doppeldecker Piloten F1.67 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2021)

Foto WK II Wehrmacht Flugzeug Udet U12 Flamingo Doppeldecker Piloten F1.67 | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Foto WK II Wehrmacht Flugzeug Udet U12 Flamingo Doppeldecker Piloten F1.67 bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 26, 2021)

This is a display wall at the Deutsches Technik Museum in Berlin.




Udet U 12

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2022)

Orig. RIESEN Foto Flugzeug Absturz Wrack Udet U12a Flamingo "D-296" Bäumler 1930 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. RIESEN Foto Flugzeug Absturz Wrack Udet U12a Flamingo "D-296" Bäumler 1930 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





D296

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2022)

Flugplatz Johannisthal 6-10-1935 Sunday




















Original Foto: Luftwaffe "Flugplatz Johannisthal" Berlin | eBay


Entdecken Sie Original Foto: Luftwaffe "Flugplatz Johannisthal" Berlin in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2022)

Ski















Foto - 1 : Flugzeug mit Kennung und Gleitkufen im Winter um 1935 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - 1 : Flugzeug mit Kennung und Gleitkufen im Winter um 1935 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2022)

Ski



















Foto - 2 : Flugzeug mit Kennung und Gleitkufen im Winter um 1935 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - 2 : Flugzeug mit Kennung und Gleitkufen im Winter um 1935 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2022)

D-1075 Udet U-12 a BFW built Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule 1930












Foto-2: Flugzeug D1075 der Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule 1930 | eBay
Foto-1: Flugzeug D1075 der Reichsgruppe Lufthansa der Verkehrsfliegerschule 1930 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 7, 2022)

That was a hard landing! Ground Loop?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2022)

Böblingen fliegerschule




















Foto Flugzeug Siemens Sternmotor Deutsche Luftfahrt GMBH Böblingen Doppeldecker | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug Siemens Sternmotor Deutsche Luftfahrt GMBH Böblingen Doppeldecker in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2022)

D-1318 D-1284 Fluglehrer Lorenz Flugplatz Kaufbeuren














C21 Foto Fluglehrer Lorenz Flugplatz Kaufbeuren Doppeldecker D-1318 und D-1284 | eBay


Entdecken Sie C21 Foto Fluglehrer Lorenz Flugplatz Kaufbeuren Doppeldecker D-1318 und D-1284 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2022)

D-1284 luglehrer Lorenz Verkehrsfliegerschule Schleißheim














C20 Foto Fluglehrer Lorenz Verkehrsfliegerschule Schleißheim Doppeldecker D-1284 | eBay


Entdecken Sie C20 Foto Fluglehrer Lorenz Verkehrsfliegerschule Schleißheim Doppeldecker D-1284 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2022)

DVS Flugkapitän Willy Lorenz in Königsberg Flughafen Devau Kinderpilot














C16 Foto DVS Flugkapitän Willy Lorenz in Königsberg Flughafen Devau Kinderpilot | eBay


Entdecken Sie C16 Foto DVS Flugkapitän Willy Lorenz in Königsberg Flughafen Devau Kinderpilot in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2022)




----------

